# Bundesliga Germany 30 Oct-01Nov



## A_Skywalker (Oct 26, 2009)

30 Oct 19:30 Borussia Dortmund v Hertha Berlin 1.44 4.20 6.00 
31 Oct 14:30 Cologne v Hannover 96 2.10 3.30 3.20  
31 Oct 14:30 Hamburg v Borussia M'gladbach 1.33 4.50 8.50   
31 Oct 14:30 Nurnberg v Werder Bremen 5.50 3.75 1.57  
31 Oct 14:30 VfB Stuttgart v Bayern Munich 4.00 3.40 1.83   
31 Oct 14:30 Wolfsburg v Mainz 1.36 4.33 7.50  
31 Oct 17:30 Schalke v Bayer Leverkusen 2.20 3.25 3.00  
01 Nov 14:30 SC Freiburg v TSG Hoffenheim 3.75 3.40 1.90   
01 Nov 16:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Bochum 1.83 3.40 3.80


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 27, 2009)

Nurnberg - Werder Bremen 

The teams are at different position at the league table. Werder is 3rd, while Nurnber is 3rd but from the reverse position. With only 8 points Nurnberg is seriously threathened. They will be fighting this season to save their life. I think Wereder won't have problems in this match. 
1.65 is not a value, but anyway I think they will win.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 30, 2009)

Borussia Dortmund v Hertha Berlin 

Both of the teams started with big ambitions, but the guests so far haven't showed anything impressive, Borussia has impressive attacking field, but in the center of the field something is not working or clicking like you would say. I think Borussia will play only for win and  the odds are good. I dont see how Hertha will win something here.


----------

